# Hi



## scatterbrain

Hello,

I was browsing the net and saw this forum--I love mice but hubby will not allow me to have any as we have 4 cats who are all show cats and thus live indoors. He thinks it would be too stressful to both mice and cats. Hope you don't mind non-owners joining as I would love to comment on all your lovely mice.

I especially like the Herefords, Tans and Satins. Can I ask, can you get blue tans like you can in rabbits?

Hope you will accept me as "mouse godmother" as I can't have my own


----------



## scatterbrain

Forgot to say--I live in Dewsbury, West Yorkshire.


----------



## julieszoo

Hiya and welcome  Yes, you can get blue tans in mice. What sort of cats do you have? Tbh, mice in a perfecto type tank would be safe from the cats as the mesh lids are too fine to get claws into. I always had gerbils in tanks when I was growing up, the cats often sat on the tanks but the gerbils never seemed that fussed!


----------



## Rowangate

Hi & welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark

Hehe your just down the road from me if you ever feel the need to have a play with mice, clean, fee,cooo over baby mice. then just pop in lol.

Welcome to the forum

A lot of people keep mice and cats and they dont seem to have a problem, My cats live at my mums house though so techniqically i dont count lol


----------



## SarahC

hi and welcome.I can think of at least 2 people in the mouse club who show mice and cats


----------



## scatterbrain

Hi everyone and thanks for your replies--as I keep telling OH, Many of my cat friends have hamsters,gerbils etc but to be honest I think the cat/mouse stress thing is just an excuse on his part  He isn't into animals nearly as much as I am  Although to be fair he loved the pic of the little Hereford mouse when I showed it to him.

Julie, my cats are as follows;

Zola, 3 year old chocolate-silver spotted tabby Ocicat male neuter. (White background with rich chocolate spots and stripes).
Sprite, 3 year old black smoke spotted Egyptian Mau (white undercoat heavily shaded in black with black spots and stripes too.) Female neuter.
Faustus. 18 month old black smoke spotted Egyptian Mau. Male neuter. colour as above.
TinTin, 18 month old caramel classic tabby oriental male neuter (my baby), (cream background with pinkish/lilac brown markings in swirls and stripes---looks like banoffi pie).

Mark---you'll probably regret that offer when you find me camping on your doorstep! :lol:

Thanks for making me welcome.


----------



## Kallan

Welcome! Your cats sound fab 

I have 5 mice in 2 cages and 1 cat who would dearly love to get closer to the mice! The mice aren't at all bothered by him constantly staring in and some come up to the bars to investigate!


----------



## WoodWitch

Yep, I have a cat too!

Hi Scatterbrain, pleased to meet you :welcomeany 
Erm, I think I speak for many when I say......we're going to need to see pictures of those cats

xx


----------



## scatterbrain

tratallen said:


> Yep, I have a cat too!
> 
> Hi Scatterbrain, pleased to meet you :welcomeany
> Erm, I think I speak for many when I say......we're going to need to see pictures of those cats
> 
> xx


I'll do my best--but I think it is safe to say that I am technologically challenged when it comes to adding pics to forums----so far I have failed miserably with both the Oriantal cat forum and the Trollbeads forum! :lol: I'll try a pic of TinTin first and then if that works I'll do the other 3.

Here goes!!


----------



## scatterbrain

Okay, what did I do wrong, anybody? :lol:


----------



## SarahY

That is a BEAUTIFUL cat! :shock: 

Sarah xxx


----------



## scatterbrain

Thanks Sarah,

I waited for 10 years for a show quality classic tabby Oriental--they are VERY rare and most good ones are kept for breeding---luckily the breeder and I had a mutual friend in the Oriental cat world back from when I used to breed cats myself and she put in a good word for me. He is a real "Mummy's boy" and his official name is PR (meaning Premier, which is the equivalent of Champion but used for neutered cats) Oopseeidee Making Waves!

This one should be Sprite , my Smoke Egyptian Mau girl as a young kitten, 
smokegirltalking.jpg[/attachment]

I'll try adding the others later as some of them are too big and I need hubby to tinker with them!


----------



## scatterbrain

Okay--here should be the final pics; Sprite as an adult









Zola doing his "hedwig" impersonation









And finally, wee Faustus crashed out with TinTin in background.









Fingers crossed that you can see them!!


----------



## scatterbrain

Sorry, for some reason the Sprite pic came out twice!


----------



## Kallan

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## SarahC

they are so beautiful.


----------



## WoodWitch

I love cats as much as I love Mice.
Wow, those are really STUNNING cats! You must be very proud of them.

My cat is called Charlie.....ohterwise known as "Scrag end"
Suffice it to say, he's not quite as majestic as your beauties  
xx


----------



## scatterbrain

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments---and I am sure that Charlie AKA "Scrag end" is beautiful too!


----------



## WoodWitch

What he lacks in Beauty, he makes up for in personality


----------



## Rowangate

beautiful cats


----------



## Mark

Hehe im got some lovely hairless/slighty fuzzy mice ready xmas day :roll:


----------



## julieszoo

They certainly are stunningly beautiful to look at. Are they all very yowly? I once looked after a siamese and an oriental tabby for a friend for 3 weeks and they about drove me doolally with their noises. Being only used to much quieter moggies it was a bit of a shock tbh


----------



## scatterbrain

TinTin is the noisiest---typical Oriental yell( like a banshee!), the other three are vocal but have much softer voices--the Maus in particular have very soft, gentle voices and often make little bird noises (like little chirrups). All the breeds in the Oriental and Foreign Shorthair groups (which mine all are) tend to be very talkative and interactive with people--they don't just sit and look pretty.

The Maus are very formidable hunters and think nothing of jumping from a sitting position to about 6-7 feet high to pull birds out of the middle of the ivy hedge----Sprite managed to catch a live adult blackbird by doing just that when she was just a 6 month old kitten. The bird was twice the size she was with its wings outstretched and she was sooo proud of herself, and very upset that I didn't let her keep it. Luckily the bird wasn't hurt and I saw it in the garden for a long time afterwards----rather bald looking though for a long while!


----------



## moustress

Thanks for posting the pix. Your kitties are beautiful; I've been reading about this breed since your first post. It's quite a story and I wonder if it's ever been used the basis for fiction either in film or print.

My very first cat must have been part Mau; he was part of a litter born to an alley cat, and had these same long lines and broken stripes with spots. He quacked and chirped at birds and was incredibly affecionate. Currently I have two Norwegians and a tortie tabby.


----------



## scatterbrain

Oh the Norwegian Forest cats are gorgeous aren't they? And my first breeding queen was an Oriental Chocolate tortie tabby---lovely!!


----------



## moustress

I was reading your new post and saw the previous; remembering my Meece cat (Meecer); he did that jumping straight, 5 or 6 feet, up to snag the bird. Or the rolled up sock on a piece of twine I used for play. I've never seen jumping ability like that in any other kitty I've had. And I've been showing pictures of Maus to my husband. We both are just so impressed by yours and others I've found online.

Our Norwegians were acquired sort of by mistake as we had thought we were getting short haired tabbies when a friend offered to get them for us off a farm in northern Minnesota. They are sisters, littermates, and when the woman showed up at our apartment to with two little kitties we noted that they seemed to have moderately long hair on parts of their body, but who, I ask you, can resist little kitties?! I really didn't know what breed they were until last winter, when we cat sat for a few months ( a cream tabby male-HUGE- and a tabbypoint siamese) and I asked Sarah their owner what breeds they were. I'm addicted to information, and ended up online reading about those breeds, and found a web site somewhere with the whole large collection of breeds as thumbnails on a single page. I can't resist that sort of thing, and ended up looking at dozens of kitty pix.

Of course, now we've had the girls (Grout and Spackle) for eight years, and they are the hairiest dang little beasties. while not having really long hair on every part of their body they have fur that never seems to stop shedding, always wants brushing, and ends up in my face (and everywhere!) whenever I settle in for a kitty cuddle.


----------

